# Trick to fix loose highback screws on some binding.



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

Ok, I had the pair of Burton Mission that had alot of problems with highback screw coming loose. Here is my previous thread. http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/17217-burton-bindings-highback-screw-design-flaw.html I found a easy solution for the loose highback screw problem and hopefully this will help people with the same problem. There are already other solution to this problem but they all seem to void your warranty because it involves locktite, nail polish or some glue. My method will not void your warranty since it doesn't involve any kind of glue. And it is easily REMOVEABLE.

1. Buy a piece of Adhesive/non-adhesive foam sheet from any hobby store or walmart.
2. Cut a small piece of foam to the exact size of the screw.
3. Cut a small hole in the piece of foam.
4. Slip the screw through the foam with the adhesive(if it is adhesive) side to the bottom of the screw top.
5. Screw it in!

Or 

1. Just buy a rubber O-ring (thinner the better) that has the same diameter as the screw. It works the exact same way.
2. Slip it on the screw and screw it in!

I am using a piece of adhesive foam sheet because thats all I have at home. But rubber ring should work better. The way this works is that the foam/o-ring provide more friction to the piece of plastic that mounts your highback. The reason why your highback screws comes loose is that the ridges on your binding is flattening/wearing off, which looses its ability to provide a grip to hold the screw when you fold your highback. The foam/O-ring simply provide friction to mimick those ridges. So far, it is working like a charm for me.... So I just want to share the solution to my frustration...


----------

